# 22# Flounder



## talleyban

It has been awhile since I have made a reports but here it goes. 

Moved out to San Diego a few months ago and have been gone for most of the time. I had some work done on my boat so I decided to take it out for a optest with the fishing poles of course. Took off work around noon on Friday and headed out to the bait. After a full livewell we started drifting looking for halibut. Once we found some sand the bite was on, started out catching some sand bass and a few keeper halibut around 10#. We were about to head in and decided to make a final drift. The reel started screaming then it felt like I hooked a huge kelp bed. Fought for about 20 min on the 7# test. When we brought it up the the surface we were all shocked, a good gaff and the "flounder" was in to boat. Still learning how to fish out here and what the fish are called but I think I am on the right track. Ready for the tuna next summer. Sorry I can not inbed the photo using a MAC.


----------



## Boatgone

Man that is one frickin huge flounder. Must have gotten that big eating all that California weed.


----------



## fisherick

What a flatty. Great post.


----------



## jigslinger

Hell of a flattie onthat line!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Damn what afish!!! :bowdown Its a shame we can't have any of those Halibut in the GOM. I'd love to run a gig through one that size. Talk about a rush!!!


----------



## dkdiver

Nice halibut! I saw one in the La Jolla Canyon years ago that was so big I thought he was going to eat me! Not sure you can fish there though.


----------



## konz

Awesome! Glad to see ya having a good time waaay over there!


----------



## SandyKeys

> *finalee (11/8/2008)*Man that is one frickin huge flounder. Must have gotten that big eating all that California weed.


ROFLMAO!! thats funny as hell! 

GREAT catch! Congrats! :clap


----------



## fishn4real

Shaun; that is some nice fish. Lane guessed what it was. Good to see ya posting; was at the Hunting Camp this week-end and was thinking about you and Heather. Check in sometime.


----------

